# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  shortcut key to change font color?

## Font Color

Is there a way to change font color without having to use the mouse?
What is the quickest way?

----------


## Dave Peterson

One way...

ctrl-1 (ctrl-one) will bring up the Format|Cells menu
One of the tabs will be selected.
You can get to the Font tab by hitting the F key.

Then you can hit alt-c to select the font color drop down.
You can use the arrow keys to select the color you want

Tab to the Ok key and hit enter.




Font Color wrote:
>
> Is there a way to change font color without having to use the mouse?
> What is the quickest way?

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## Jim Cone

You can also drag the font color palette off of the toolbar and place
it adjacent to where you are working.  Makes it pretty easy to use that way.
--
Jim Cone
San Francisco, USA
http://www.realezsites.com/bus/primitivesoftware



"Font Color"
<Font Color@discussions.microsoft.com>
wrote in message
Is there a way to change font color without having to use the mouse?
What is the quickest way?

----------


## Dave Peterson

And just to add to Jim's response...

If you've just changed a font color and want to do it again, you can hit
edit|repeat format cells (or ctrl-y or F4)



Jim Cone wrote:
>
> You can also drag the font color palette off of the toolbar and place
> it adjacent to where you are working.  Makes it pretty easy to use that way.
> --
> Jim Cone
> San Francisco, USA
> http://www.realezsites.com/bus/primitivesoftware
>
> "Font Color"
> <Font Color@discussions.microsoft.com>
> wrote in message
> Is there a way to change font color without having to use the mouse?
> What is the quickest way?

--

Dave Peterson

----------

